# Will a raw diet put weight on a underweight dog?



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You should look up the recipe for satin balls- it uses raw meat and is designed for weight gain.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

One reason I went to the raw diet was the more consistency of fat, protein, etc. He's also gained the right amount of weight after fighting with kibble and his underweight. I just had him up on my lap and nearly died of suffocation. LOL

-E


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Lol thanks! Stosh he is on satin balls. 3 per day. Oi ve!


----------



## sondraham (Sep 11, 2010)

My dog had surgery for bloat and now I dont want to feed him kibble anymore, but I am concerned he may not be able to handle a raw diet since his stomach gets upset easily. I have been cooking his food for about three weeks now, but he continues to loose weight. I dont know what to feed him anymore, should I get him back at a stable weight and then slowly try the raw diet? or should I wait until his immune system is stronger.Any advice would help me at this point


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't cook the food. It diminishes the nutritional value of the food - how much it diminishes it isn't known though. (Last time I read about it). 
Dogs' digestion systems are, for the most part, equipped to handle the raw meat. It's not necessary to cook it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it puts a different kind of weight on him. Kibbles have alot of carbs so when they do gain weight it's fat. With RAW, it's primarily protein so they gain muscle.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would add digestive enzymes and probiotics to the dogs that are underweight, regardless if it is a raw diet or cooked.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have him on probiotics and prozyme. He unfortunately is underweight due to neglect, not a health issue. Since I have had him he has gained 10lbs, maybe a bit more has he hasnt been weighed in about 2 weeks. I wonder if I should do 2 kibble meals a day and 1 raw until he gains some more weight then go over to totally raw.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

Raw sure helped my dog. Just a few months ago she weighed 62 lbs and now is at 70! Sometimes this breed just can't digest kibble or any processed food very well and will do much better on raw.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I started feeding Jax just before bedtime (as people aren't supposed to do because it causes weight gain) and it's made a huge difference. I give him the same amount of food per day as before but his last meal is 20-30minutes before we go to bed and he started packing on the pounds 
He was getting 8 cups of puppy food at one point and he wasn't gaining anything, I was convinced there was something wrong. Turns out he was just too active.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

goatdude said:


> Raw sure helped my dog. Just a few months ago she weighed 62 lbs and now is at 70! Sometimes this breed just can't digest kibble or any processed food very well and will do much better on raw.


I agree. Deuce get's RAW and Kibble and he's putting weight on nicely (muscle, not fat).


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I do hear from others that do raw, that you dont need to feed as much to get the same results as kibble. They tend to carry more weight on raw. Look beefier. I had my female at the vet the other day and she weighed in at 74lbs. She is 22" tall. Still has a little tapered 'waist'. I can see the muscles on her, one advantage to the solid black stock coat.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

when my Meisha bloated she had a lot of problem keeping weight on and digesting food properly, we tried lots and for her the life saving event was Origen, she had been on meds and suppliments but that is the food that seemed to turn it all around. She has passed now but I kept her on that food until the cancer got her. I don't know if that will help but I wrote lots of questions and added many different things. Good luck


----------

